# 48" Reef Brite XHO Blue



## Pounder007 (Dec 19, 2021)

Looking to add a 48" Reef Brite XHO blue to my T5 lights.
Anyone have any?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I have an all blue reefbrite tech for sale. Not xho shoot me a text if your interested 905.626.4011


----------



## Pounder007 (Dec 19, 2021)

mmatt said:


> I have an all blue reefbrite tech for sale. Not xho shoot me a text if your interested 905.626.4011


I appreciate that, but looking for the XHO specifically. Thank you.


----------

